# Pics of the new Back Alley at FastCats



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.fastcats.ca/paintingbackalley.htm


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Very nice!

-Rich


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

As always you guys rule!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

fastcats said:


> http://www.fastcats.ca/paintingbackalley.htm


Unbelievable. I am suddenly consumed by jealously.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

You guys never cease to amaze me!!!:thumbsup: 

Nice Job. See ya Saturday!!

Paul


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks!
you'll have to come run with us....we're thinking of making our Southern Ontario Onroad Championship (SOOC) a one day race instead of two.....June 24 (numbers aren't there to run it in 2 days) Not sure if its worth the drive, but it would be fun!

See you this weekend Paul. Looking forward to it. Hoping to come to Hamilton on Saturday after we are closed and seeing the race for a bit.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

howz it goin over there aye? lol, had to do it, hey when is youre canadian challenge and how long does it take to get a passport now? im guessing you have to have one for 2008? correct? anyway, i had a great time last year, and hope to have a great time this year as well, c yall L8R

john mcintosh

ps JB if you need youre diff worked on let me know, lol


----------

